# WHO CAN STUFF? (THATS GOOD!)



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

YESTERDAY, A FRIEND AND I WENT TO FB FOR A BLUE BIRD DAY HUNT AND PLAYING HOOKY FROM WORK.ENDED UP WITH A LATE START AND NOT SET UP UNTIL 7:20 BUT DID GET TWO HANDSOME DRAKE BUFFLEHEAD. A LITTLE SLOW BUT WELL WORTH THE TIME. I HAVE SHOT A DRAKE BUFFLE BEFORE BUT HAVE NEVER HAD ONE MOUNTED, COULD SOME ONE RECOMMEND A GOOD BUT FAIR PRICED TAXIDERMY, AND A BALL PARK OF WHAT I'M GOING TO BE PAYING? AND ABOUT HOW LONG IT TAKES? ANY IDEAS'S ON POSTIONS?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Get hold of Tex or longun on here they both do a dam good job. for the price you will have to pm them and how long. You can allso go to birdworks and his number is 801-294-0344 he has done tww swans for me and three ducks. I would go to any one of these guys and you will be happy.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know if Tex can dumb it down enough to "stuff" your bird...but he is a **** good taxidermist!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There's folks on here, folks on the Refuge forums... the possibilities are nearly endless.... its just up to you what you want to pay and where you want to send it. Any of the folks will do a good job for you I think.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm yer huckleberry! I'm not very good though... And really expensive! :twisted:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Tex is the man!!!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

If I wasn't lame, I'd post a pic of my bufflehead that Tex did for me, and the one he did for my brother. Personally.....and this is just MY opinion.....take it for what it is........TEX is GOD! If you take your bird to anyone else.....you will be SORRY! Again, just my opinion....if you are not TEX, or you use someone else.....I'm sorry for my opinion.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> If I wasn't lame, I'd post a pic of my bufflehead that Tex did for me, and the one he did for my brother. Personally.....and this is just MY opinion.....take it for what it is........TEX is GOD! If you take your bird to anyone else.....you will be SORRY! Again, just my opinion....if you are not TEX, or you use someone else.....I'm sorry for my opinion.


Wow Yancey, thanks...  I'll have your money tomorrow if you wan to come by the shop. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

how much is a good mount costing these days??


----------



## CHESMAN (May 8, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm yer huckleberry! I'm not very good though... And really expensive! :twisted:


TEX, I MEANT KNOW DISRESPECT, I'M HAVE NEVER HAD ANIMAL MOUNTED AND JUST WANT TO BE CAUTIOUS ABOUT WHO I USE. I WOULD BE INTERESTED IN TALKING WITH YOU AND SEEING SOME OF YOUR MOUNTS IF POSSIBLE. WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED? CAN YOU CALL ME AND GIVE ME A BALL PARK AS TO WHAT I'M LOOKING AT FOR COST AND TIME FRAME, OR MAYBE PM ME SOME INFO AND PICTURES. IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


>


THATS HOT!! -()/>- -()/>-


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of my ring-necked duck done by Longgun.


























IMO Longgun, Tex and Stuffinducks are second to none. Any one of them would do a great job.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> duckhunter1096 said:
> 
> 
> > If I wasn't lame, I'd post a pic of my bufflehead that Tex did for me, and the one he did for my brother. Personally.....and this is just MY opinion.....take it for what it is........TEX is GOD! If you take your bird to anyone else.....you will be SORRY! Again, just my opinion....if you are not TEX, or you use someone else.....I'm sorry for my opinion.
> ...


 -*|*- GIMME a *T* -*|*- GIMME a _*E*_ -*|*- gimme a   ... :wink:

now on a more serious note:
Darrin,
NICE Trio of Butterballs my friend! 8)

Joel,
Thanks for posting a pic your Blackjack. Im sincerely pleased you like him.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Joel,
> Thanks for posting a pic your Blackjack. Im sincerely pleased you like him.


Man I more than like him. I still get mesmerized every time I look at him. *()* -/|\- -^|^-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

jeff, aka _stuffnducks_....

where ya buddy...post some of your bleepin incredible PINNERS!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> jeff, aka _stuffnducks_....
> 
> where ya buddy...post some of your bleepin incredible PINNERS!!


No doubt.... he did my bird (not a duck) and I get the same feeling Donttreadonme does with his Ringneck. Great stuff (no pun intended).


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

There is my Bufflehead......









Not the best lookin' Ruddy.....but the mount is AWESOME









Little Pinner.....bad pic.

Just a sample of what Tex has done for me.....I should post pics of my S**T birds that I've had others do, just to warn everyone what type of HACKS are out there......


----------



## lucky goose (Sep 29, 2008)

Tex I dont know you but I would Love to be your apprentice. Taxidermy is an art that I have wanted to learn for a long time. Seriously If you are willing to give a novice some lessons or even just advice i would be very grateful. PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

lucky goose said:


> Tex I dont know you but I would Love to be your apprentice. Taxidermy is an art that I have wanted to learn for a long time. Seriously If you are willing to give a novice some lessons or even just advice i would be very grateful. PM me if you want to talk.


Or, you could just come over to the shop and loiter.


----------



## southy10 (Oct 17, 2008)

www.lgstaxidermy.com These guys are good.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a question for you stuffers... What should a guy do if he finds himself holding a quality bird that he wants mounted? I mean right away in the field. Is there some good technique to keep the feathers perfect during transit. I'm usually upland hunting, but even my duck hunting is often a long walk in and they alway seem to get dinged up on the way back to civilization. Should I wrap them tight in something or just try and hold them carefully or what? I know for sure, back of the game-bag won't cut it.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I was allways told to take a nylon with you and lay the birds head along the wing, and insert it into the Nylon. get it to the freezer or 8) TEX 8) Fast.


----------

